# Chauvet 2d hazer is sputtering in DMX mode.



## SHCP (Apr 23, 2012)

Hey all,
I have a Chauvet hurricane haze 2d, and when running in DMX, it sputters in both the fan output an haze output

I set the starting address to 250, and patched 250 to one channel, and 251 to another. It is my understanding that this would give me fan on one and haze on the other. They work, but sputter like crazy, never giving full output.

The only other dmx instruments I use are my cyc lights, and their address is up in the 400's.

I have no instruments using 250 and 251.

In manual and remote mode they work just dandy.

The DMX is 5 pin, and at the end I use a little cable converter to make it 3 pin. I am concerned that the converter may be not sending the signal properly.

Anything else I can troubleshoot?

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## BillESC (Apr 24, 2012)

Do you have a DMX terminator in place?


----------



## SHCP (Apr 25, 2012)

BillESC said:


> Do you have a DMX terminator in place?



I don't because the unit is the only item on the chain. I can try it if you think it may make a difference.
Tim


----------



## BillESC (Apr 26, 2012)

It's a small price to pay to know it is not data related.


----------



## SHARYNF (Apr 28, 2012)

Is there a possibility that you have not sending full on to the hazer? Is it possible that this level is being also controlled by a grand master? 
Sharyn


----------



## wolfman005 (Jan 10, 2013)

SHCP said:


> Hey all,
> I have a Chauvet hurricane haze 2d, and when running in DMX, it sputters in both the fan output an haze output
> 
> I set the starting address to 250, and patched 250 to one channel, and 251 to another. It is my understanding that this would give me fan on one and haze on the other. They work, but sputter like crazy, never giving full output.
> ...



I have read stuff somewhere about Chauvet haze products being picky about what channels they are on (I think it liked something in the 60s?). You might also try flipping pins 2&3 on the dmx in, but this is usually only for older fixtures. 

This is from another post I found "... There is a quirk with the dmx control. You can find a video on youtube (search hurricane haze 2d dmx), where the guy shows that using a dmx address higher than a two-digit number results in the fan not working right. I have confirmed that. I even found that setting the address to 98 (98-99) still has problems. I set it to somewhere around 59-60 and it works fine. ..."


----------



## SHCP (Mar 7, 2013)

wolfman005 said:


> I have read stuff somewhere about Chauvet haze products being picky about what channels they are on (I think it liked something in the 60s?). You might also try flipping pins 2&3 on the dmx in, but this is usually only for older fixtures.
> 
> This is from another post I found "... There is a quirk with the dmx control. You can find a video on youtube (search hurricane haze 2d dmx), where the guy shows that using a dmx address higher than a two-digit number results in the fan not working right. I have confirmed that. I even found that setting the address to 98 (98-99) still has problems. I set it to somewhere around 59-60 and it works fine. ..."



Better late response than never.... setting the address to 59 worked perfectly. Thanks very much for the tip! I had to shift a lot of other channels that were already in the cues, but it is fine now. Thanks again!


----------



## wolfman005 (Mar 7, 2013)

Yeah sorry to resurrect this thread. Any thoughts on the Haze 2D? I know it's a glorified fog machine but right now all I do is use a fan in front of a fogger and it's time for a new machine so I've been considering the 2D.


----------



## SHCP (Mar 7, 2013)

wolfman005 said:


> Yeah sorry to resurrect this thread. Any thoughts on the Haze 2D? I know it's a glorified fog machine but right now all I do is use a fan in front of a fogger and it's time for a new machine so I've been considering the 2D.



I like it. For the price, It holds a ton of fluid, is fairly quiet (except when fan is on full) and makes light and dense "haze" pretty well. It is more like fog...Now that I can use it more effectively in dmx, i will get more use out of it i am sure.
Tim


----------



## DJZS (Mar 8, 2013)

DO. NOT. BUY. IT. 
Buy a LeMaitre Neutron XS hazer, and also the DMX interface. Its worth it, trust me.


----------



## BillESC (Mar 8, 2013)

DJZS said:


> DO. NOT. BUY. IT.
> Buy a LeMaitre Neutron XS hazer, and also the DMX interface. Its worth it, trust me.



The Neutron XS has been discontinued for years now and was replaced with the Radiance. The improved Radiance comes with DMX standard. Simply the best machine at the price point.


----------



## DJZS (Mar 8, 2013)

BillESC said:


> The Neutron XS has been discontinued for years now and was replaced with the Radiance. The improved Radiance comes with DMX standard. Simply the best machine at the price point.



No, the Neutron is still made. I just bought one from LeMaitre a month ago.


----------



## BillESC (Mar 9, 2013)

That's odd, Le Maitre split up with the America's being serviced by UltratecFX.

Looking at the records, the last Neutron FX that I sold was 11/14/05 and the first Radiance I sold was 11/28/05.


----------



## DJZS (Mar 9, 2013)

BillESC said:


> That's odd, Le Maitre split up with the America's being serviced by UltratecFX.
> 
> Looking at the records, the last Neutron FX that I sold was 11/14/05 and the first Radiance I sold was 11/28/05.



Sortof, the people who were the main distributor for LeMaitre in the Americas split off from Le Maitre, and formed UltratecFX. They arent actually LeMaitre. LeMaitre now has a distributor in the USA (for the USA and Canada) that is Le Maitre USA LLC based in Austin, TX.


----------

